# Bangour Village Hospital. June 2015



## Judderman62 (Jan 28, 2016)

Well we're onto B of my photo's to be edited so it's the turn of This remarkable site. It's big, it's got lots of very lovely buildings and security drive round regularly in their big White 4 X 4. It's pretty well boarded up to so just externals from this site ... but it's still worth chucking pictures up as it's quite a place.

So Sit back and enjoy.

It was officially opened in October 1906 (under the name Edinburgh District Asylum), over two years after the first patients were admitted in June 1904. In 1918 Bangour General Hospital was created in the grounds, but the hospital began winding down in 1989 with services being transferred to the newly built St. John's Hospital in the Howden area of Livingston. The final ward at Bangour eventually closed in 2004.

You can read the rest on wikipedia here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangour_Village_Hospital

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.






10.






11.






12.






13.






14.






15.






16.






17.

this was the bowling green






18.






19.






20.






21.


----------



## krela (Jan 29, 2016)

Lovely set there, thank you.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 29, 2016)

With externals as nice as that who needs internals anyway ;-) Love the last shot of the pavilion.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 29, 2016)

Beautiful collection,looks quite idyllic!


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 29, 2016)

Nicely done mate! The good thing about this place is that so many people walk their dogs here so the secca are pretty chilled with people wandering about. Unless you try to get in of course! Really enjoyed your recent reports, making me feel a bit home sick!


----------



## Rubex (Jan 29, 2016)

Very cool place! I'd love to see what the inside looks like  I can imagine it would be quite something! Very nice photos.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 29, 2016)

thanks all. sorry for making you home sick


----------



## smiler (Jan 29, 2016)

I too liked the pavilion Jud, lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 30, 2016)

Still quite imposing buildings. I did a study of this place a while ago and found out that there are two slightly out of the normal beings still haunt the nurses residence. Did they have their own railway station but closed down in the sixties? But inside is very dangerous, ceiling falling down and soft floorboards. Good snaps though.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 30, 2016)

HughieD said:


> With externals as nice as that who needs internals anyway ;-) Love the last shot of the pavilion.



My view in a nutshell sir


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Still quite imposing buildings. I did a study of this place a while ago and found out that there are two slightly out of the normal beings still haunt the nurses residence. Did they have their own railway station but closed down in the sixties? But inside is very dangerous, ceiling falling down and soft floorboards. Good snaps though.



Yes it did indeed have it's own railway line.


----------



## Dam_01 (Jul 20, 2016)

I was out here yesterday evening but there was a large group of us and limited time so didn't really get a chance to delve to any depth.
Definitely somewhere I'll get back to again with time spare.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

